# The *** continues...



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Serious? And people welcome this kind of nanny-state intrusion into their lives? More, bigger government anyone?

Long Island Middle School Bans Footballs, Other Recreational Items



> As CBS 2’s Jennifer McLogan reported Monday, officials at Weber Middle School in Port Washington are worried that students are getting hurt during recess. Thus, they have instituted a ban on footballs, baseballs, lacrosse balls, or anything that might hurt someone on school grounds.


Are you kidding me?



> Hard soccer balls have been banned, along with baseballs and lacrosse balls, rough games of tag, or cartwheels unless supervised by a coach.


I can't imagine how I made it through that horribly dangerous part of my life known as childhood playing with real footballs, no protective gear and Coach sitting in the staff room having coffee during recess...


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

NEW Nanny State Uniforms coming to a school near you.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

When I was a kid recess was about settling grievances LOL 
Beatt the pulp out of people that bothered you. Then apologize and play tag. LMAO.
I guess times have changed.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> When I was a kid recess was about settling grievances LOL
> Beatt the pulp out of people that bothered you. Then apologize and play tag. LMAO.
> I guess times have changed.


They have indeed and generally not for the better. 

Should watch young kids at a skating rink. Somehow their field of vision has dropped to about a meter and peripheral vision is maybe 1/2° either side of the central axis.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I might be missing something here but stateside I'd guess that it has more to do with schools worrying about being sued by overprotective parents than "pussification" per se.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't now if you call it Pussification since my siblings and I are well into 30's and 40's but my mother was never like this when we were young but she is now. The only rule we had when we were young was to be back home by dark. That's it. She cannot sleep at night because she fears one of us is going to die or has died if she doesn't hear from us each and every day. 

So I think all this "Pussification" is just that people ie. parents have this fear of the worst happening instead of just accepting that things just happen and are out of our control.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jawknee said:


> I might be missing something here but stateside I'd guess that it has more to do with schools worrying about being sued by overprotective parents than "pussification" per se.


Well that could very well be the case as well but then that goes to the parents "pussification" of not accepting sh$$ happens.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> I don't now if you call it Pussification since my siblings and I are well into 30's and 40's but my mother was never like this when we were young but she is now. The only rule we had when we were young was to be back home by dark. That's it. She cannot sleep at night because she fears one of us is going to die or has died if she doesn't hear from us each and every day.
> 
> So I think all this "Pussification" is just that people ie. parents have this fear of the worst happening instead of just accepting that things just happen and are out of our control.


good thing child services didn't exist when I was a kid or my parents would be arrested. 
I was sent to Church School on Sunday by TTC from queen and bathurst to Queen and river.. 
[punch line I was 6 .. LMAO ] - cant do that today.. :yikes:

Now, my wife wont even let our kids play in the front of the house with out supervision.. I on the other hand.. I let our kids 'sort it out' - let them beat the lights out of each other and i let them go - as long as I can see them .. :lmao: - I keep telling my wife to stop mothering them..

okay I admit - my kids have been to the hospital for stitches and bumps.. but that is life experiences.. [ now wife refuses to leave the kids with me. LOL]


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> good thing child services didn't exist when I was a kid or my parents would be arrested.
> I was sent to Church School on Sunday by TTC from queen and bathurst to Queen and river..
> [punch line I was 6 .. LMAO ] - cant do that today.. :yikes:
> 
> ...


lol, when we would go camping with my dad for a few weeks at a time during the summer my mother never went part because she hates the outdoors and second it was time to spend with my dad. Once we got to the campsite, we were free. Now a parent would be scolded by every other parent if that happened today and I am sure something could have happened or someone could have done something to us but the point in all this is that we can't control everything and all we can do is "hope" for the best.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> lol, when we would go camping with my dad for a few weeks at a time during the summer my mother never went part because she hates the outdoors and second it was time to spend with my dad. Once we got to the campsite, we were free. Now a parent would be scolded by every other parent if that happened today and I am sure something could have happened or someone could have done something to us but the point in all this is that we can't control everything and all we can do is "hope" for the best.


I agree.. sometimes you let kids be kids.. obviously I have moved to a new city that is more family friendly for that reason.. I was sick of the 'big' city and having to watch them all the time.. 

I grew up downtown toronto [ we lived above a storefront ] among hookers, drug dealers and a learning disabled hospital - we never locked our doors, which was funny as we had people always 'home invading' when we were kids.. LOL. [ you had the 'challenged' and 'dealers' always out on passes ].. those were the times.. never worried about guns, back then - they just wanted drugs and hookers - the challenged just want a place to sleep.. our living room was always popular.. after all that we never locked our doors.. [ metro cops used to be nice and do the courtesy removal of the unwanted. ]
oh how I miss the 80s.. LOL

now I have to lock our doors, bubble wrap the kids and live in a nanny state - worried that child services will bust my butt..


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> I agree.. sometimes you let kids be kids.. obviously I have moved to a new city that is more family friendly for that reason.. I was sick of the 'big' city and having to watch them all the time..
> 
> I grew up downtown toronto [ we lived above a storefront ] among hookers, drug dealers and a learning disabled hospital - we never locked our doors, which was funny as we had people always 'home invading' when we were kids.. LOL. [ you had the 'challenged' and 'dealers' always out on passes ].. those were the times.. never worried about guns, back then - they just wanted drugs and hookers - the challenged just want a place to sleep.. our living room was always popular.. after all that we never locked our doors.. [ metro cops used to be nice and do the courtesy removal of the unwanted. ]
> oh how I miss the 80s.. LOL
> ...


We must have lived in the same neighborhood.  Hello Parkdale!

My new wife constantly worries if the front door is locked, checks her car is locked when we get home from a night out. I have avoided the need for an alarm so far. Convinced her that putting a broom stick handle in the sliding door prevents nothing. Can't wait for the kids...:lmao: She says she won't be that type of parent but the signs are there.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

My parents could honestly have stated that they had no idea where I was much of the time. At 10 years old I was dumpster diving for discarded bowling trophies at some sort of factory, walking _into_ factories that made upholstery, checking out grocery stores miles from home, heckling a department store Santa, walking into new homes under construction and nearly falling through gaps in the floor, and checking out the basement of an abandoned silo.

The deal today is not so much that parent are afraid, but that they will be blamed if they don't go along with it. A kid who did something stupid 30 years ago would have the finger pointed at him--now it's the parents.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> We must have lived in the same neighborhood.  Hello Parkdale!
> 
> My new wife constantly worries if the front door is locked, checks her car is locked when we get home from a night out. I have avoided the need for an alarm so far. Convinced her that putting a broom stick handle in the sliding door prevents nothing. Can't wait for the kids...:lmao: She says she won't be that type of parent but the signs are there.


I do make sure the car doors are locked, if the gas tank is full. I am sure any determined thief could pry open the filler door but see no reason to make it easy. Wonder if these modern cars have an anti-siphon device like my old Datsun pick-up?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Macfury said:


> My parents could honestly have stated that they had no idea where I was much of the time. At 10 years old I was dumpster diving for discarded bowling trophies at some sort of factory, walking _into_ factories that made upholstery, checking out grocery stores miles from home, heckling a department store Santa, walking into new homes under construction and nearly falling through gaps in the floor, and checking out the basement of an abandoned silo.
> 
> *The deal today is not so much that parent are afraid, but that they will be blamed if they don't go along with it. A kid who did something stupid 30 years ago would have the finger pointed at him--now it's the parents*.


that is so true.

Remember the kid a few years ago in Barrie who ran away from home because his parents wouldn't let him play xbox and he froze outside and died in some wooded area?


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Just bought a new Ford Focus and it has no gas cap. It is an anti siphon device.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> We must have lived in the same neighborhood.  Hello Parkdale!
> 
> My new wife constantly worries if the front door is locked, checks her car is locked when we get home from a night out. I have avoided the need for an alarm so far. Convinced her that putting a broom stick handle in the sliding door prevents nothing. Can't wait for the kids...:lmao: She says she won't be that type of parent but the signs are there.


LMAO .. I used to live at Springhurst.. heart of crimeville [70s]..then upgraded to Queen and Manning.. then moved to etobicoke in 84.. so I am well versed in Downtown lifestyles. LOL
Back then.. Hookers and Drug Dealers offered us an apprenticeship after school program .. I remember coming home and telling my parents that the 'lady' and her 'employer' are offering bundle pricing.. BJ and joint for $75 but must be paid in Cash and purchased at the same time. HA HA HA -those were the days.. after I moved up to etobicoke and Mississauga. - everything became sanitized for my protection. - welcome to the 90s.. 

Now my wife has everything filtered and protected for my kids, I seem to be the bad guy if I dont follow the rules.. welcome to the 22nd century.. 

i used to walk to school in a snow storm from queen and manning to queen and shaw - sometimes I cut throw bellwoods park for entertainment.. [ called tough love ] now wife demands I drive the kids 2 kms. 
seriously..
they are building a new school in our new hood.. 800 meters.. chances there will be a traffic jam with all the protective parents. LOL


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> LMAO .. I used to live at Springhurst.. heart of crimeville [70s]..then upgraded to Queen and Manning.. then moved to etobicoke in 84.. so I am well versed in Downtown lifestyles. LOL
> Back then.. Hookers and Drug Dealers offered us an apprenticeship after school program .. I remember coming home and telling my parents that the 'lady' and her 'employer' are offering bundle pricing.. BJ and joint for $75 but must be paid in Cash and purchased at the same time. HA HA HA -those were the days.. after I moved up to etobicoke and Mississauga. - everything became sanitized for my protection. - welcome to the 90s..
> 
> Now my wife has everything filtered and protected for my kids, I seem to be the bad guy if I dont follow the rules.. welcome to the 22nd century..
> ...


 I can't believe that you are forcing your children to walk 2km through the raging snowstorms they experience in TO, macintosh doctor. What kind of father are you????????????????

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyZcwnO794k]Rick Mercer Report : Special Report - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> I can't believe that you are forcing your children to walk 2km through the raging snowstorms they experience in TO, macintosh doctor. What kind of father are you????????????????
> 
> Rick Mercer Report : Special Report - YouTube


havent yet.. but will soon.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Dr.G. said:


> I can't believe that you are forcing your children to walk 2km through the raging snowstorms they experience in TO, macintosh doctor. What kind of father are you????????????????
> 
> Rick Mercer Report : Special Report - YouTube


:lmao::clap:

You and I laugh but when my wife and I looked for houses a mandatory requirement was one where we could park side by side and at min she could park her car in the garage in the winter. She wants no part of cleaning off snow in the morning. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> havent yet.. but will soon.


Monster. Subjecting your children to the harshness of a TO winter .............. what kind of a person are you???????????? Hopefully, your children received a large dose of your genes when you walked 20km barefoot to school in meter high drifts with a windchill of -35C.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> :lmao::clap:
> 
> You and I laugh but when my wife and I looked for houses a mandatory requirement was one where we could park side by side and at min she could park her car in the garage in the winter. She wants no part of cleaning off snow in the morning. :lmao:


Neither does my wife, Joker Eh. All she wants to do is back out of the driveway once I clear a path for her. The morning this picture was taken, my wife looked out of the kitchen window and asked "Where's my car?"


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> My new wife constantly worries if the front door is locked, checks her car is locked when we get home from a night out. I have avoided the need for an alarm so far. Convinced her that putting a broom stick handle in the sliding door prevents nothing. Can't wait for the kids...:lmao: She says she won't be that type of parent but the signs are there.


My husband does the same. Occasionally, I point out all the ways that *I* could break into the house without bothering with the lock (and it's not like I'm experienced at breaking into things.)

(Also, referring to the thread title, I'd really prefer if you gentlemen could pick another term. Thanks.)


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Sonal said:


> (Also, referring to the thread title, I'd really prefer if you gentlemen could pick another term. Thanks.)


 That was my original thought as well but then it occurred to me that it could referencing a pussy cat. Timid creatures. My mom still uses that word to describe cats. "Such a pretty pussy". I cringe every time she says it.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Sonal said:


> (Also, referring to the thread title, I'd really prefer if you gentlemen could pick another term. Thanks.)


pussification (English)
Noun

1. slang - The act or process of pussifying.

pussy + -ify
Verb

1. slang - To make weak and effeminate.

My choice of words stands.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

It's the notion of associating weakness and femininity that brings about my request for a different word.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

FeXL said:


> pussification (English)
> Noun
> 
> 1. slang - The act or process of pussifying.
> ...


Wow. You totally cockified yourself.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

jawknee said:


> Wow. You totally cockified yourself.


Thank you.

Whatever the hell "cockified" means...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Sonal said:


> It's the notion of associating weakness and femininity that brings about my request for a different word.


Don't see any females playing in the CFL or NFL. Yes, they have their own league, but no males allowed. There is a reason.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> It's the notion of associating weakness and femininity that brings about my request for a different word.


They are not associated. It is simply weakness PLUS effeminacy...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

jawknee said:


> Wow. You totally cockified yourself.


Some doth protesteth too much


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

groovetube said:


> Some doth protesteth too much


Some wouldn't have a clue if it jumped up & hit them on the back of the head.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Some people only dream of being cockified. However, if it happened to them, they would run to the doctor to have the growth removed.


----------



## minstrel (Sep 9, 2002)

I can't believe that the Urban dictionary is considered an accepted reference for English language usage.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

http://www.break.com/video/ugc/hotdogs-for-homophobes-250676


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Hotdogs for Homophobes Video | Break.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


:lmao: brilliant!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

minstrel said:


> I can't believe that the Urban dictionary is considered an accepted reference for English language usage.


Once the urban dictionary became cockified...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

You really disappoint me, FeXL.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal, I'm interested in your take on this. If a male was referred to as effeminate, do you believe that it could be either offered or taken as a compliment in any sense of the word.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Dr.G. said:


> Neither does my wife, Joker Eh. All she wants to do is back out of the driveway once I clear a path for her. The morning this picture was taken, my wife looked out of the kitchen window and asked "Where's my car?"


Since I work from home I am not going to enjoy me waking up and getting dressed to go outside in the cold morning and clear HER way out.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> Since I work from home I am not going to enjoy me waking up and getting dressed to go outside in the cold morning and clear HER way out.


You will enjoy the alternative less well. Trust me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> Since I work from home I am not going to enjoy me waking up and getting dressed to go outside in the cold morning and clear HER way out.


I too work from home, Joker Eh, so I am the designated person to shovel the snow. I am also the only one who knows how to start the snow blower, so I am it.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Sonal, I'm interested in your take on this. If a male was referred to as effeminate, do you believe that it could be either offered or taken as a compliment in any sense of the word.


The bigger question is, why use that word at all? What characteristics are so exclusively feminine that you couldn't just name the characteristic?* 

Most often, it's used as a pejorative, or at least an undesirable trait for men. 

Usually, if someone is trying to claim that they meant it in a good way, it's because they were called out on the pejorative use and is (disingenuously) trying to make it sound okay, or otherwise weasel out of the fact that they intended to insult.

Likewise, usually if someone is taking it in a good way, it's because they are trying to defuse the pejorative sense. (Sort of a la Atticus Finch in To Kill A Mockingbird, with a different word.) There's still a problem with the original

But even the unlikely case where it's genuinely being used in a complimentary way, it's still insulting to men... picking a positive characteristic that's stereotypically associated with women here, why would you have to claim a man is like a woman to intend to mean something like "he's very nurturing"? Why can't a man be like a man and still be described as such?


*_Possibly_ the only time it could be used without insult to either gender _might_ be among transgender or drag communities, but the nuances of gendered language and what it means to be called a man or referred to as feminine in those situations are a lot more complicated and it's not something I'm familiar enough with to make pronouncements upon.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> I too work from home, Joker Eh, so I am the designated person to shovel the snow. I am also the only one who knows how to start the snow blower, so I am it.


During last year's big (for Toronto) snow storm, my husband went out in the morning and shovelled the walkway, and then left for work. 

I decided to work from home, and it snowed all day, so at about 3 in the afternoon, I went out and shovelled again.

He came home in the evening and announced "Wow, my shovelling job from this morning really held up well!"


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Not cats???...but an association with women...I'm shocked!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> During last year's big (for Toronto) snow storm, my husband went out in the morning and shovelled the walkway, and then left for work.
> 
> I decided to work from home, and it snowed all day, so at about 3 in the afternoon, I went out and shovelled again.
> 
> He came home in the evening and announced "Wow, my shovelling job from this morning really held up well!"


Good for you, Sonal. I too do not like the word and will not use it. However, I respect all those who venture outside in the winter and shovel the snow. Kudos to you. :clap::clap:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> *The bigger question is, why use that word at all? * What characteristics are so exclusively feminine that you couldn't just name the characteristic?*
> 
> Most often, it's used as a pejorative, or at least an undesirable trait for men.
> 
> ...


Serious question, so why did the word come into existence if there was no reason for it to exist? 

Words exist to communicate things, thoughts actions/the notion of things, thoughts and actions that are identifiable/observable in the world around us as well as well as in our minds.

Are you suggesting that effeminacy is a notion that exists in our minds and is not an observable phenomenon? I'm not quite sure.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Thinking back a lot of years it would have been called sissification, but the connotation is the same.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Serious question, so why did the word come into existence if there was no reason for it to exist?
> 
> Words exist to communicate things, thoughts actions/the notion of things, thoughts and actions that are identifiable/observable in the world around us as well as well as in our minds.
> 
> Are you suggesting that effeminacy is a notion that exists in our minds and is not an observable phenomenon? I'm not quite sure.


I would agree. Whether it's considered insulting is entirely in the context of how it is used. I have described a male in neutral terms as effeminate ("He's the effeminate guy who works upstairs.") simply to identify him.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Serious question, so why did the word come into existence if there was no reason for it to exist?
> 
> Words exist to communicate things, thoughts actions/the notion of things, thoughts and actions that are identifiable/observable in the world around us as well as well as in our minds.
> 
> Are you suggesting that effeminacy is a notion that exists in our minds and is not an observable phenomenon? I'm not quite sure.


It came into language as a way to insult men for "being like women", for being cowardly and as an insulting word for being gay. That's the original reason for existing.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Sonal said:


> You really disappoint me, FeXL.


How so?

Because I believe that forcing young males to use a nerf ball instead of a real football is a weak & effeminate political solution to a non-existant problem?  And have used a word that accurately describes those traits?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> It came into language as a way to insult men for "being like women", for being cowardly and as an insulting word for being gay. That's the original reason for existing.


Very true, Sonal.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> It came into language as a way to insult men for "being like women", for being cowardly and as an insulting word for being gay. That's the original reason for existing.


I think "effeminate" is a better descriptor than "gay." Not all homosexual males are effeminate and not all effeminate males are gay.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Sonal.


yep. It's 2013, you'd have thought we've moved past this terror of, who knows...

but not everyone I guess.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

FeXL said:


> How so?
> 
> Because I believe that forcing young males to use a nerf ball instead of a real football is a weak & effeminate political solution to a non-existant problem? And have used a word that accurately describes those traits?


Because you talk a lot about respect, and I have shown you respect over the years, but you choose a word that disrespects me. 

And when I make an open and respectful request to not disrespect me by using that word, you continue to disrespect me by insisting upon using it and telling me that it's not disrespectful.

And you show no willingness to even genuinely and seriously consider the possibility that it might be disrespectful to me, which is also an act of disrespect.

So if you give respect when it's given to you, and (as you have said elsewhere) if you have felt that I have shown you respect (which, I believe that I have), then what's with the disrespect back?

If you want to use words like weak, wimpy, coddling, stupid, etc. to describe requiring using a nerf ball instead of a real football, I have no issue here.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> Because you talk a lot about respect, and I have shown you respect over the years, but you choose a word that disrespects me.
> 
> And when I make an open and respectful request to not disrespect me by using that word, you continue to disrespect me by insisting upon using it and telling me that it's not disrespectful.
> 
> ...


From a sociolinguistic perspective (i.e., how language is learned and utilized in various social contexts), the use of words like weak, wimpy, coddling, stupid, etc. would make far more sense.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

It does get you to thinking; If there is a kid at that school that can throw a football with enough velocity to make it a dangerous weapon, this school may well have a future Peyton Manning in their care. Would it not behoove them to encourage rather than discourage the skill? 

Who knows maybe if some of his targets learn to catch it, they may also have a future all-pro receiver in their ranks.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> *It came into language as a way to insult men for "being like women",* for being cowardly and as an insulting word for being gay. That's the original reason for existing.



Really, you think so? 

I think it came into existence because some men observably displayed traits and behaviour that is more like that of of a women than typically like that of a man, simply a word to reference something that is identifiable/observable in the world around us.

Clearly it can and has been used pejoratively. But I don't think that it fundamentally has to be pejorative in nature.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Really, you think so?
> 
> I think it came into existence because some men observably displayed traits and behaviour that is more like that of of a women than typically like that of a man, simply a word to reference something that is identifiable/observable in the world around us.
> 
> Clearly it can and has been used pejoratively. But I don't think that it fundamentally has to be pejorative in nature.


You are welcome to look up the history of the word. I did.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Sonal said:


> Because you talk a lot about respect, and I have shown you respect over the years, but you choose a word that disrespects me.
> 
> And when I make an open and respectful request to not disrespect me by using that word, you continue to disrespect me by insisting upon using it and telling me that it's not disrespectful.
> 
> ...


The definition I quoted is the meaning I intended. Weak *plus* effeminate, as Macfury noted. Not weak as in effeminate. Nor any intent as to sexual preference.

I see you have no issue with weak. Let's look at the M-W definition of effeminate:



> 1: having feminine qualities untypical of a man : not manly in appearance or manner
> 2: marked by an unbecoming delicacy or overrefinement


"Not manly...in manner" nails it. So does "unbecoming delicacy".

There is nothing in the definition that directly states or implies a connection between weakness & effeminacy. Nothing in the etymology, nothing even in the synonyms. Nor was there any intent thereof in my use.

No slight or disrespect intended or implied to you or any other female, aside from the idiots making the decision. Any feelings of disrespect by you is entirely a product of your imagination, not maliciousness by me. 

When I post online, I choose my words very carefully so as to avoid any misinterpretation due to absence of tonality, facial expression, etc. I have done so here.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> It came into language as a way to insult men for "being like women", for being cowardly and as an insulting word for being gay. That's the original reason for existing.





Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Sonal.





groovetube said:


> yep. It's 2013, you'd have thought we've moved past this terror of, who knows...
> 
> but not everyone I guess.


It is debatable that the first use of the word was meant to be derogatory in nature but it is also true that it need not be as per this:



> *Furthermore, in contemporary culture, effeminacy has come to be seen by some to be simply one characteristic or trait which might be a part of a particular person's gender role, and in this sense would not be considered a vice or indicative of any other characteristics.* An effeminate male is similar to a fop or a dandy, though these tend to be archaic identities that are taken on by the individual rather than insulting labels.


Effeminacy


Which is my take on it despite grooves complete lack of understanding of where I am coming from.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> You are welcome to look up the history of the word. I did.


Yes so did I, it's etymology indicates exactly what I said:

Effeminacy comes from the Latin ex which is "out," and femina which means woman; it means "to be like a woman." The Latin term is mollities, meaning "softness."

So there is nothing inherently pejorative in that. That it subsequently was used pejoratively does not mean that it was pejorative in nature to being with.

As you well know the meaning and associated connotations of words are in constant flux... A *** was also once a cigarette.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

FeXL said:


> No slight or disrespect intended or implied to you or any other female, aside from the idiots making the decision. Any feelings of disrespect by you is entirely a product of your imagination, not maliciousness by me.


There are many hurtful and insulting words that people use without intending malice, but the effect is still the same. That doesn't make the use of those words okay.

Saying you did not mean it to be disrespectful so it's okay to continue, after someone says stop disrespecting me by using that word, is still disrespectful to that person.

Calling what I think and feel a product of my imagination is still dismissive and disrespectful.

As an analogy, if you unintentionally step on someone's foot, you don't tell them that any pain in their foot is a product of their imagination. You don't tell them it's actually okay to step on their foot because you don't think it should hurt. You don't keep stepping on their foot. You say sorry I stepped on your foot and you stop stepping on their foot.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Sonal said:


> There are many hurtful and insulting words that people use without intending malice, but the effect is still the same. That doesn't make the use of those words okay.
> 
> Saying you did not mean it to be disrespectful so it's okay to continue, after someone says stop disrespecting me by using that word, is still disrespectful to that person.
> 
> Calling what I think and feel a product of my imagination is still dismissive and disrespectful.


The word was not meant as a compliment. In that, you are correct. It's a direct slam at the idiots who would invoke this kind of lunacy. Period.

I can no more control what you find disrespectful than I can the climate. I will continue to use words I find germaine to the subject, now & in the future. Some may find them offensive. Some won't. I cannot please everyone, nor will I try.

Your objection to the use of the word is noted. Thank you for your input. If you are seeking an apology because I used the word, with all respect due, no. I find it interesting you don't like the word. However, I won't apologize for the use of it, particularly in light of the definitions I've noted above and to whom it was directed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal, I'm not a person who believes that somebody's feelings are the final arbiter of word use. It essentially means that personal reactions--real or claimed--become the fuel for censorship. I am deeply offended by the term "progressive" to mean any kind of progress. However, feeling bad about it won't cause anyone to stop using that word, here or anywhere else.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Damn, I missed a good conversation on pussy. Damn! 

I could have had some real fun, here. beejacon But it's over.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

FeXL said:


> The word was not meant as a compliment. In that, you are correct. It's a direct slam at the idiots who would invoke this kind of lunacy. Period.
> 
> I can no more control what you find disrespectful than I can the climate. I will continue to use words I find germaine to the subject, now & in the future. Some may find them offensive. Some won't. I cannot please everyone, nor will I try.
> 
> Your objection to the use of the word is noted. Thank you for your input. If you are seeking an apology because I used the word, with all respect due, no. I find it interesting you don't like the word. However, I won't apologize for the use of it, particularly in light of the definitions I've noted above and to whom it was directed.


You can control which words you continue to use around me after I tell you that it's hurtful and disrespectful to me.

You can control whether you listen genuinely to a person's concerns when a person tells you that a word bothers them, and you can control whether you take time to respectfully and seriously consider their view.

You can control whether you dismiss a person's thoughts, experiences and feelings on a matter by not continually telling them that they shouldn't think and feel what they think and feel, which frankly has been far more hurtful and disrespectful than using the word to begin with.

Your preference for using this word over any consideration for me as a person is also noted.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Sonal, I'm not a person who believes that somebody's feelings are the final arbiter of word use. It essentially means that personal reactions--real or claimed--become the fuel for censorship. I am deeply offended by the term "progressive" to mean any kind of progress. However, feeling bad about it won't cause anyone to stop using that word, here or anywhere else.


Nor am I.

And frankly, it's the continual dismissal of what I think and feel and have experienced (e.g., telling me I should not be bothered by a word that bothers me, telling me that the meaning of the word means something different than what it often means, telling me that history of the word is probably not what the actual history of the word is) in this thread that is far more hurtful than the initial use of that word. I started off irked. I am now personally very hurt and upset.

But it comes down to information and choices. I've provided the information that the word is disrespectful. I'm now providing the information that how a number of you have treated my request to use a less contentious word is hurtful. 

I think over the years, it pretty clear that I'm not someone who takes offence or is hurt easily. (I could hardly survive as one of the few women on a mostly male board if I did.) I would like to think that this counts for something when I do make a point of asking someone to stop, when I do say that this is hurtful, in that I don't have a history of making personal mountains out of molehills.

The choice is now up to you (general you)... when you are interacting with me, you can keep hurting me, you can keep being disrespectful to me, or you can stop.

If someone wants to keep hurting me or disrespecting me, that's up to them. But then it would be nice if they owned up to that instead of telling me that I shouldn't be bothered by it.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

On a similar subject, I wonder why we associate cats with women, and dogs with guys? Just because of their stereotypical characteristics?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> And frankly, it's the continual dismissal of what I think and feel and have experienced (e.g., telling me I should not be bothered by a word that bothers me, telling me that the meaning of the word means something different than what it often means, telling me that history of the word is probably not what the actual history of the word is) in this thread that is far more hurtful than the initial use of that word. I started off irked. I am now personally very hurt and upset.


I certainly won't dismiss the way a person thinks or feels or tell them how to feel, but it isn't the final arbiter. That said, I will not likely cease using the word _effeminate_. I simply never used the other word to begin with.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> Nor am I.
> 
> And frankly, it's the continual dismissal of what I think and feel and have experienced (e.g., telling me I should not be bothered by a word that bothers me, *telling me that the meaning of the word means something different than what it often means, telling me that history of the word is probably not what the actual history of the word is) in this thread that is far more hurtful than the initial use of that word. I started off irked. I am now personally very hurt and upset.*
> 
> ...


Sonal I am very sorry if my posts were hurtful to you, I was merely trying to engage with another intelligent person about the meaning and use of a word that I personally (and many others) don't necessarily find offensive, but simply descriptive.

I understand that you find the word offensive and I was merely engaging you in an intellectual exercise. 

If you check the record of posts here you will see that it is the only posting I have done in this thread. I never used the word to talk about anyone just simply to talk about whether or not it is necessarily pejorative.

I don't feel that it is, you do. So, that because you do, why should it mean that others should censor themselves on a forum where you are completely free to ignore the comments being made in that thread by simply not reading them?

I fail to understand your position in that regard in a free society.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Sonal said:


> You can control which words you continue to use around me after I tell you that it's hurtful and disrespectful to me.


Have I used the word since the OP?



Sonal said:


> You can control whether you listen genuinely to a person's concerns when a person tells you that a word bothers them, and you can control whether you take time to respectfully and seriously consider their view.


I heard you the very first time, crystal clear. You have issues with the word. Fine. Are you saying that I didn't seriously consider your POV? 



Sonal said:


> You can control whether you dismiss a person's thoughts, experiences and feelings on a matter by not *continually telling them that they shouldn't think and feel what they think and feel,* which frankly has been far more hurtful and disrespectful than using the word to begin with.


Where have I done this?



Sonal said:


> Your preference for using this word over any consideration for me as a person is also noted.


Again, have I used the word since the OP?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, few things...

First, I see the thread title has been edited. I find that interesting from a half dozen different ways, but won't get into them here. It changes nothing in the big picture.

Second, Sonal, I am dismissing nothing. And, at no point did I outright say or imply that you "should not be bothered by a word". I've also been quite clear in my use of the word as defined by two quotes. Further, I said nothing about the history of the word for two reasons: 1) I know nothing of it; and 2) I am unaware of any other definition save the one I've quoted. I don't know how it was used at some point in the past. Words change meaning all the time. It matters not in my current use of the word. I used today's definition, not last century's (or whenever). You are reading your own personal experience into the definition of the word, rather than taking my explanation at face value. That is unfortunate and, I believe, the crux of this issue. I can think of no reason why you would do that. I don't believe I've ever given you reason to doubt me. I can add nothing further to clarify my position. You've made up your mind.

Third. You been using the word "respect" in this thread often. To me it's an important word and also an important concept. However, I believe that you are overlooking one of the chief tenets of the concept. There appears to be little common ground on this word between the two of us. Fine. The thing is, I can respect your opinion on that, all the while disagreeing with it. There are many things you (and others) have posted on these boards that I disagree with but I still respected your (their) position (save the trolls). As a matter of fact, I will defend your right to express that opinion with everything I have, even if your opinion resonates nowhere within me. To agree to disagree is part of that concept of respect. I respect your position on the word, even if you are not defining it in the same terms I do. I'm respectfully agreeing to disagree. I'd appreciate (but don't expect) the common courtesy.

That is all.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

oh Geez why doesnt everyone just grow some balls with hair on it.. and move on LOL..
hows that for language..


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

FeXL said:


> I heard you the very first time, crystal clear. You have issues with the word. Fine. Are you saying that I didn't seriously consider your POV?


Yes. Because this is not just about the word.

All I have heard from you is justification as to why the word is okay. The way in which you went about this is actually far more hurtful than the word, which merely bothered me a lot. I have attempted to explain why that is, and you continue to justify your actions.... and let me be clear that I'm just skimming now because reading as closely as I normally do is very hurtful. 

I am the only person who can say with any certainty that I am being hurt, feeling disrespected or dismissed. That's not actually up for debate. 

If you were seriously considering my point of view--as in, not just as an intellectual exercise since it should be pretty clear by now that this isn't some intellectual debate for me and actually never has been--you wouldn't keep trying to explain why what you are doing is just fine. You'd be, at worst, seeking out information as to why it is not fine. Because clearly, you do not understand.... this has not been about the word for some time now, and even when it was, this was never about trying to change your mind on the word.

If you're unable or unwilling to understand, fair. But then own up to the fact that you are behaving in a way that is hurtful to me, even if you don't understand why.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> Yes. Because this is not just about the word.
> 
> All I have heard from you is justification as to why the word is okay. The way in which you went about this is actually far more hurtful than the word, which merely bothered me a lot. I have attempted to explain why that is, and you continue to justify your actions.... and let me be clear that I'm just skimming now because reading as closely as I normally do is very hurtful.
> 
> ...


Once again, your points are valid and your concerns expressed well. I sense that you feel you are in a row boat, all alone. Know that there are many here that support you and understand the point you are trying to make.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Once again, your points are valid and your concerns expressed well. I sense that you feel you are in a row boat, all alone. Know that there are many here that support you and understand the point you are trying to make.
> 
> Paix, mon amie.


Thank you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> Thank you.


No problem. I am on the side of the angels on this one. The sociolinguist in me understands how words originate and evolve in meaning .............. but your hurt is real and your feelings should be respected.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> No problem. I am on the side of the angels on this one. The sociolinguist in me understands how words originate and evolve in meaning .............. but your hurt is real and your feelings should be respected.
> 
> Paix, mon amie.


It's no secret that I went to bat over the very same thing some time ago, and several of the usuals went after me like Hyenas. My personal life was questioned, it just went on. It's little wonder so many good ones have left. Ridiculous.

I completely get where you're coming from Sonal, I think it goes beyond some of the things that go on around here, it's basic respect for the women in the conversations here. If I were to use those terms around women I know and are close to me, I'd be told pretty fast and probably not so nicely. You've expressed it pretty well, and I applaud your restraint 

When it's just a few of us boys say in a band room we can get pretty narly, but know enough and have enough respect to tone that right down in the presence of women who may not appreciate it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> Yes. Because this is not just about the word.
> 
> All I have heard from you is justification as to why the word is okay. The way in which you went about this is actually far more hurtful than the word, which merely bothered me a lot. I have attempted to explain why that is, and you continue to justify your actions.... and let me be clear that I'm just skimming now because reading as closely as I normally do is very hurtful.
> 
> ...


It is interesting to me that you clearly have read my posts and refer to them and yet you continually only refer to them and do not engage me directly.

I would respectfully suggest that either you have the courtesy to engage with me directly concerning my posts or simply put me on Ignore because I find your current manner of posting entirely disrespectful.

See it works both ways.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> It is interesting to me that you clearly have read my posts and refer to them and yet you continually only refer to them and do not engage me directly.
> 
> I would respectfully suggest that either you have the courtesy to engage with me directly concerning my posts or simply put me on Ignore because I find your current manner of posting entirely disrespectful.
> 
> See it works both ways.


screature... I apologize if it came across as a backhanded referral. I also felt that FeXL was treating this as an intellectual exercise, and I may have inadvertently used your words. I can see where you are coming from. If I have done it elsewhere, it was done unwittingly, and I am sorry.

I am not trying to deliberately ignore you, but I can see how it appears that way. I am sorry about that.

Honestly, I am getting pretty emotionally worn out here, and I am trying to back out of this thread for my own good. I am not being particularly conscientious about who I am and am not replying to. I hope you understand.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> No problem. *I am on the side of the angels on this one.* The sociolinguist in me understands how words originate and evolve in meaning .............. but *your hurt is real and your feelings should be respected*.
> 
> Paix, mon amie.


I didn't know that there were angels in the Jewish faith.... 

So how is it that discussing the reasons for her "hurt " are not legitimate?

In my marriage I do it all the time with my wife. Some times I realize my hurt feelings were unfounded and some times she realizes the same thing.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> screature... I apologize if it came across as a backhanded referral. I also felt that FeXL was treating this as an intellectual exercise, and I may have inadvertently used your words. I can see where you are coming from. If I have done it elsewhere, it was done unwittingly, and I am sorry.
> 
> I am not trying to deliberately ignore you, but I can see how it appears that way. I am sorry about that.
> 
> Honestly, I am getting pretty emotionally worn out here, and I am trying to back out of this thread for my own good. I am not being particularly conscientious about who I am and am not replying to. I hope you understand.


Thank you Sonal. I appreciate that as I have only been trying to engage you from a purely "intellectual" stand point. I understand your emotion regarding the subject and completely (I think) understand where you are coming from and I respect it.

I guess all I am seeking is your understanding of a differing point of view from yours regarding the usage of the word. If that is not possible then we will just have to respectfully agree to disagree.

Peace out and don't let this chite trouble you, it isn't worth it.

I wish you a Happy Thanksgiving long week-end. Enjoy.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Meanwhile, it appears that some people are perfectly OK with certain words, except when they think they can score points bty appearing to be against it:


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

So now we have the pussification of thread titles too. PC thought police wins again. Nice job Sonal.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

heavyall said:


> So now we have the pussification of thread titles too. PC thought police wins again. Nice job Sonal.


Next...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Meanwhile, it appears that some people are perfectly OK with certain words, except when they think they can score points by appearing to be against it:


Hypocrisy abounds...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Meanwhile, it appears that some people are perfectly OK with certain words, except when they think they can score points bty appearing to be against it:


Indeed, the trolling continues on a whim every time. Sad really, isn't it?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> Indeed, the trolling continues on a whim every time. Sad really, isn't it?


Look who's in for a stomp, big troll boy himself, nothing to add or contribute, just throw his weight around just cause he can. And he calls -me- a troll??? :lmao::lmao::lmao:

I had a look at what the resident ehmac troll posted, and unfortunately for him, it was someone else who posted it, not me. I don't recall what the context was. But nice try though, probably tried to make it look like it was me who said it. Nice of him to spend so much time on me hunting down what seemed like a failed search. I don't know why those two are so obsessed with me, I don't want any interaction with them.

But it seems you pair missed the point. Someone can always post something offensive to someone, it happens all the time. But when a good respected member respectfully asks it be changed or points how how hurtful or disrespectful this can be, it seems the usual pile one ensues.

Too bad. Generally, when a woman asks me not to say something because it makes her feel uncomfortable and is hurtful or disrespectful, I don't beat her down with crap, making her feel worse, I apologize and try not to make her feel uncomfortable. It's just the right thing to do.

Seems insurmountable to others however.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Man! thread dead about page mid way 3..
Can we please wash, rinse and start over.. 
this thread has been so hi jacked with none sense of dictionary and meanings.. so depressing.
not to mention the usual suspects of you are this and that , seriously my grade school are children are better behaved.. 

lets delete and get back on topic..


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> Indeed, the trolling continues on a whim every time. Sad really, isn't it?


Yep--he was in with it when he thought it was just between him and his buddy.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> Man! thread dead about page mid way 3..
> Can we please wash, rinse and start over..
> this thread has been so hi jacked with none sense of dictionary and meanings.. so depressing.
> not to mention the usual suspects of you are this and that , seriously my grade school are children are better behaved..
> ...


it's what happens when the 3 rodeo kings do their usual troll bull. You have FeXL being total mouthpiece, doesn't give two craps that a woman has asked nicely to not post things that make her uncomfortable, which really shows just the sort of individual he really is, then buddy Sinc stomps in here, like he usually does, just to mouth off loudly, not actually contributing a damn thing, simply because he can't control his rage against me, (which is quote obvious to anyone...), and then of course troll-boy, who, seems like a foul smelling slug who lives under a bridge, wasting his time searching everyone's username looking for something, anything to troll them with, even if it wasn't their words, so he makes it look like it is.

And people ask why lots of good members have left?

Yeah. That's why. Ask any of the former ones and they'll all say the same thing. And the same people. I've heard in person.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> Indeed, the trolling continues on a whim every time. Sad really, isn't it?


Yep.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

groovetube said:


> it's what happens when the 3 rodeo kings do their usual troll bull. You have FeXL being total mouthpiece, doesn't give two craps that a woman has asked nicely to not post things that make her uncomfortable, which really shows just the sort of individual he really is, then buddy Sinc stomps in here, like he usually does, just to mouth off loudly, not actually contributing a damn thing, simply because he can't control his rage against me, (which is quote obvious to anyone...), and then of course troll-boy, who, seems like a foul smelling slug who lives under a bridge, wasting his time searching everyone's username looking for something, anything to troll them with, even if it wasn't their words, so he makes it look like it is.
> 
> And people ask why lots of good members have left?
> 
> Yeah. That's why. Ask any of the former ones and they'll all say the same thing. And the same people. I've heard in person.


:-(

feeling sad.. 
someone makes a request, just change it.. simple.. I dont get why it had to be 7 pages of blaming and definitions.. 
ehmac is truly jumping the shark tank.. 
:-(


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Feeling sad just makes the "good people" go away.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Feeling sad just makes the "good people" go away.


does that mean, all of us who are filling up the last 8 pages now.. are the evil ones?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> :-(
> 
> feeling sad..
> someone makes a request, just change it.. simple.. I dont get why it had to be 7 pages of blaming and definitions..
> ...


I know. Simple request, you know, between adults, you'd have thought, but hey, this is ehmac where is tends to be ruled by 3 childish goofs.

I think the resdident troll love to spend up past the wee hours researching anonymous forum people to hunt down a word or something, so he can TROLL!!!


Imagine if that were like your dad or something. :lmao:


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> does that mean, all of us who are filling up the last 8 pages now.. are the evil ones?


careful see, you're being trolled. 

I took the ignore filter off for a couple hours just to see what was going down, and man.

Worse than romper room. Better with ignore on. Who wants to see crap like that.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> does that mean, all of us who are filling up the last 8 pages now.. are the evil ones?


Not at all. I'm just demonstrating that any stupid reason can be suggested as the reason for the decline in in EhMac users--and often is.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Pupils banned from ' too dangerous' playground games | Mail Online


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I recall that woman who demanded that all of the oak tress near the school be cut down because acorns were "nuts" that could inflame nut allergies. Public pressure forced her to withdraw the demand.

Fallen acorns a threat to kids with allergies, Vaughan mother claims | Toronto Star


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Macfury said:


> I recall that woman who demanded that all of the oak tress near the school be cut down because acorns were "nuts" that could inflame nut allergies. Public pressure forced her to withdraw the demand.
> 
> Fallen acorns a threat to kids with allergies, Vaughan mother claims | Toronto Star


the only nut is the woman who is requesting that the tree be removed..
why stop there.. just pave over the grass and remove all flowers since they cause allergies too.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> I recall that woman who demanded that all of the oak tress near the school be cut down because acorns were "nuts" that could inflame nut allergies. Public pressure forced her to withdraw the demand.
> 
> Fallen acorns a threat to kids with allergies, Vaughan mother claims | Toronto Star


No doubt about it, I'm a nature nut.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.








fjnmusic said:


> No doubt about it, I'm a nature nut.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> it's what happens when the 3 rodeo kings do their usual troll bull. You have FeXL being total mouthpiece, doesn't give two craps that a woman has asked nicely to not post things that make her uncomfortable, which really shows just the sort of individual he really is, then buddy Sinc stomps in here, like he usually does, just to mouth off loudly, not actually contributing a damn thing, simply because he can't control his rage against me, (which is quote obvious to anyone...), and then of course troll-boy, who, seems like a foul smelling slug who lives under a bridge, wasting his time searching everyone's username looking for something, anything to troll them with, even if it wasn't their words, so he makes it look like it is.
> 
> And people ask why lots of good members have left?
> 
> Yeah. That's why. Ask any of the former ones and they'll all say the same thing. And the same people. I've heard in person.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> careful see, you're being trolled.
> 
> I took the ignore filter off for a couple hours just to see what was going down, and man.
> 
> Worse than romper room. Better with ignore on. Who wants to see crap like that.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That old tired refrain. "Wahhhhhhhhhh--you're driving them all away." I have watched people quit in disgust over this same member and they've named him publicly on the way out. You know something? I don't care. People come, people go. 

This same member has been a moderator on two Internet disaster areas, MacDiscussion and MacMagic operating under his own rules and they're dying on the vine. But still, he's driven to return to EhMac time and again.... because he doesn't like it... because he doesn't like the people here... because it's an unfair place that doesn't punish the "bad people"... because the "good people" have been driven away. 

My advice to this person? Grow up, man. Give it a rest. You've tried to best the people here and you continuously find yourself holding the short end of the stick. Is there some sort of prize you hope to earn by behaving in such a thoughtless and belligerent fashion?

One day, when EhMac is history and the Internet in its current form has become passé, I predict a toothless senior citizen will be mumbling in a corner somewhere: "They drove them all away. All the good ones have been driven away...."


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


>


Whether I address their posts or not, they're obsessed with me enough to research me, follow me around, it's pretty much as the cartoon you posted.

Pathetic.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Come on people back on topic about a nut job who hates trees.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> Come on people back on topic about a nut job who hates trees.


As pointed out in the article, you would have to want to eat acorns in order to be affected by them--maybe.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> No doubt about it, I'm a nature nut.


So how nutty are you? Do you like nut bars?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> That old tired refrain. "Wahhhhhhhhhh--you're driving them all away." I have watched people quit in disgust over this same member and they've named him publicly on the way out. You know something? I don't care. People come, people go.
> 
> This same member has been a moderator on two Internet disaster areas, MacDiscussion and MacMagic operating under his own rules and they're dying on the vine. But still, he's driven to return to EhMac time and again.... because he doesn't like it... because he doesn't like the people here... because it's an unfair place that doesn't punish the "bad people"... because the "good people" have been driven away.
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> Yep.


Oh SInc. So childish. Of course you "yep"...

It's not a huge surprise that the fury doesn't give a rats ass that all his trolling goading etc that everyone knows about has resulted in many good members just getting tired of it and splitting. That much, is obvious. Seeing him admit it, well that's progress!

As for macmagic and macdiscussion, well, the truth is, the members at macmagic grew tired of all the server slowness, and they really want a different forum software as UBB was ancient. That's why we laughed so hard with your so transparent thread about me and my buddies were 'stickin it to ehmac'. LOL you twit. It was macmagic moving over. So macmagic went dead because we all moved over the macduscussion. And macdiscussion, is more about macs, creative etc., the poli forum is just an afterthought, very heavily moderated with no disrespect allowed at all. Most of us there would rather talk bout tech and creative, than engage in the sort of crap that occurs here. Though a member did try their best to come over and try to disrpt things as they do here. Flat... on their face. It's a new place, and I'd say it's activity is growing slowly, and we're quite happy with it thanks. And, funny enough, where did some of the really good members who left some time ago end up? Heh. Yep.

And if I had a nickel for each time I heard someone say glad sinc or fury aren't around, well, I could maybe have a few beers 

That's really the truth. But, you can stop the crap anytime, and be civil. I'm happy to end this crap. You're little buddy, probably not so much...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

groovetube said:


> Oh SInc. So childish. Of course you "yep"...


DUDE!!! GIVE UP AND STOP IT.. 
YOUR MAKING THE EXPERIENCE HORRIBLE FOR EVERYONE READING YOUR TRASH..

THEARD GETS BACK ON TOPIC AND NOW YOUR RAIL ROARING IT IN TO A WALL AGAIN..

JUST IGNORE THEM OR LEAVE THE EHMAC IF IT BOTHERS YOU SO MUCH.
DIDNT YOU START YOUR OWN BOARD? GO THERE AND TALK BAD ABOUT THEM..

Most of us are done with it here.. We just want to discuss topics a they were intended..

WHERE ARE THE ADMINS????? DAMN IT!! - they should start banning users for stupidity and ignorance...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> DUDE!!! GIVE UP AND STOP IT..
> YOUR MAKING THE EXPERIENCE HORRIBLE FOR EVERYONE READING YOUR TRASH..
> 
> THEARD GETS BACK ON TOPIC AND NOW YOUR RAIL ROARING IT IN TO A WALL AGAIN..
> ...


omg! Someone talks crap about someone and you freak out if I respond?

The old you're the problem if you dare respnd to someone talkin smack about you.

Too bad.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

groovetube said:


> omg! Someone talks crap about someone and you freak out if I respond?
> 
> The old you're the problem if you dare respnd to someone talkin smack about you.
> 
> Too bad.


its been 8 pages of you responding LOL..
i think you made your point by now.. if not, then the others are complete dumb a-sses
but lets just stop and see if it continues..if it does, then your exit path is your own board which you made, there you can allow or ban who ever you like.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm done saying whatever I wanted to say MD. It wasn't 8 pages of just me, nor was I the originator of this arguement.

I'm being followed around in other threads still too, and I'll stand my ground without apology.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> its been 8 pages of you responding LOL..
> i think you made your point by now.. if not, then the others are complete dumb a-sses
> but lets just stop and see if it continues..if it does, then your exit path is your own board which you made, there you can allow or ban who ever you like.


Macintosh Doctor, I consider you a "good member," but even when you tell the dude he's driving you out of EhMac, he tells YOU it's someone else's fault. 

Apologize? Never. He's the victim. That's entering the realms of a state of denial that should be written up in psychology textbooks.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

As I was saying, when you want to cut down oak trees because you think your child may be eating acorns, things have gone too far.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Macfury said:


> As I was saying, when you want to cut down oak trees because you think your child may be eating acorns, things have gone too far.


back on topic.. any kid eating acorns.. should not leave the house without a padded uniform and helmet, not to mention adult supervision.. 
Its not the trees fault. LMAO


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> back on topic.. any kid eating acorns.. should not leave the house without a padded uniform and helmet, not to mention adult supervision..
> Its not the trees fault. LMAO


As the school board rightly considered--if we start cutting down oak trees at one school, does it mean we set a precedent that will force us to cut down all oak trees at all schools? In this case, I think the mother should choose a school that happens to be in an oak-free zone and transfer her kids to it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

FeXL said:


> Serious? And people welcome this kind of nanny-state intrusion into their lives? More, bigger government anyone?
> 
> Long Island Middle School Bans Footballs, Other Recreational Items
> 
> ...


I wonder if they'd be interested in a game of "Buck Buck" or "British Bulldog"


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> I wonder if they'd be interested in a game of "Buck Buck" or "British Bulldog"


Red rover, red rover, let Lawrence come over...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Red rover, red rover, let Lawrence come over...


Buck Buck is even worse, Very popular schoolyard game in the 60's,
Also "King of the castle" when snow hills were available.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> Buck Buck is even worse, Very popular schoolyard game in the 60's.


Pile-up!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I remember visiting a place out of town and getting into a friendly fight with the kids who lived there. We formed teams and threw rotten onions and cucumbers at each other for an hour as they exploded against our winter coats. That was one hell of a stinking ride home.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

groovetube said:


> but hey, this is ehmac where is tends to be ruled by 3 childish goofs.





> And people ask why lots of good members have left?


As one of the many who have given up on this place, I can say you've hit the nail on the head regarding my reasons for doing so. I check back on EhMac occasionally, as it used to be one of my favourite on-line communities, to see if the trolls have lost interest and moved on, or if the moderators have finally stepped in. Apparently, not yet.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

bryanc said:


> As one of the many who have given up on this place, I can say you've hit the nail on the head regarding my reasons for doing so. I check back on EhMac occasionally, as it used to be one of my favourite on-line communities, to see if the trolls have lost interest and moved on, or if the moderators have finally stepped in. Apparently, not yet.


Did you stop posting?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

bryanc said:


> As one of the many who have given up on this place, I can say you've hit the nail on the head regarding my reasons for doing so. I check back on EhMac occasionally, as it used to be one of my favourite on-line communities, to see if the trolls have lost interest and moved on, or if the moderators have finally stepped in. Apparently, not yet.


oh no.. its being driven off topic again.. just as the scabs were healing


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

bryanc said:


> As one of the many who have given up on this place, I can say you've hit the nail on the head regarding my reasons for doing so. I check back on EhMac occasionally, as it used to be one of my favourite on-line communities, to see if the trolls have lost interest and moved on, or if the moderators have finally stepped in. Apparently, not yet.


Well you and I both know as well as a number of other good members why people have left here. It isn't because there as a new forum blah blah, it's been happening for a while.



macintosh doctor said:


> oh no.. its being driven off topic again.. just as the scabs were healing


Wishful thinking. Trust me, this crap continues whether I'm around or not.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

So it goes... the blame game...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Merely repeating what I've heard so many say. You just saw one.

Though they like to pretend it;s non existent or made up, but gee where'd all those good members go??? Seems they all had problems with the same ones.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> So it goes... the blame game...


Agreed. It's assuming the level of pathology.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> Merely repeating what I've heard so many say. You just saw one.
> 
> Though they like to pretend it;s non existent or made up, but gee where'd all those good members go??? Seems they all had problems with the same ones.


Same as it ever was... 

What you have seen on "your side of the fence" is exactly the same as what I have heard and seen (very recently actually) from the "other" side of the fence. It is just a matter of what comes from the "other" side doesn't register or matter...

Once again the blame game...

Ireland, Gaza, Israel, Canada, US, Cyprus, the Balkans, EhMac, etc., etc., etc....

Same as it ever was.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.





How about just getting over it and try to get along?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sure, I'm all for it. I think things went off the rails here when someone felt really uncomfortable with something and nicely asked if things could change a bit.

Well, we all know where that went, just makes me shake my head.

Careful though, I think this is getting -someone- excited. 

I'm sure it won't be long before the other is in for a kick at the can.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Someone else's fault it appears.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

dumb 


bryanc said:


> As one of the many who have given up on this place, I can say you've hit the nail on the head regarding my reasons for doing so. I check back on EhMac occasionally, as it used to be one of my favourite on-line communities, to see if the trolls have lost interest and moved on, or if the moderators have finally stepped in. Apparently, not yet.


and dumber


groovetube said:


> Wishful thinking. Trust me, this crap continues whether I'm around or not.


it was going to so good.. you both didnt have to hash up old healing wounds.. 
things were so good for a small but peaceful while..

seriously.. can we stay on topic.. if you want settle your issues do it over PM.. and leave the rest of us out of it.. seriously..
stop hijacking the thread again.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> dumb
> 
> and dumber
> 
> ...


which makes you... what? 

This isn't even your thread.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

groovetube said:


> which makes you... what?
> 
> This isn't even your thread.


UN observer.. 

even if it is not my thread.. we dont need the Verbal Diarrhea of he did this to me, so I am going to talk about for next 10 yrs or if someone brings it up; you plan to hash up old wounds again.. what for? does it make you feel like a superior being ?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Someone quoted me and replied to my post.

Shyte happens.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

groovetube said:


> This isn't even your thread.


No, it's not. It's mine. So, if the owner of the thread telling you to shut the hell up & leave is what it takes, here it is: Take a walk, groove.


----------

